# What's keeping you from your next baby?



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm just curious because I'm sure many of us deep down have thought about it at one time or another. But what ultimately made you say, no or not now?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-for me....we're planning on maybe starting a family relatively soon so I didn't think now would be a good time-although I'd sure LOVE, LOVE, LOVE another fluff! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's easy. Bonnie is 6 1/2, has been an only child way too long. Any thought I might have had of adding another flew out the window when Gena and Kosmo visited. Bonnie was a terror to poor Kosmo. Very territorial.

That, and we have a tiny apartment. And, another reason - I like bringing Bonnie out with me on errands and to cafes during the summer. I wouldn't be able to bring two. So, I'll stick with one for now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The hubby :angry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, we have 3 and tonight we have a guest Malt. Seems like Bob and I are out numbered!!!!!!
Bob has always said, if he won a lotto, we would have bunches and bunches of Malts. He can't get enough of these little loves. :wub: :wub: .


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My fiance, but he is warming up to the idea!!!! :biggrin: He's a softy, so I think we will eventually have another lil Malt!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The CFO (Chief Financial Officer) says no for now. Karli has urinary frequency and since August we've spent thousands of dollars on Vet. bills trying to figure out what's causing it, so I'll have to wait awhile before my husband can be talked into another maltese. Also, we have several other pets and we want to make sure they have the best of care and that we can afford to care for them properly. Besides our maltese, we have a golden retriever, a cat, two horses, two cows (yes, they're fully Veted), and a Betta Fish. If we could afford more pets, we'd have more pets.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> Well-for me....we're planning on maybe starting a family relatively soon so I didn't think now would be a good time-although I'd sure LOVE, LOVE, LOVE another fluff! :wub: :wub:[/B]


That's a good reason not to! But good luck to you!! :wub: 

Here were more reasons why I wanted to add, though:
1) Fendi is completely potty-trained. People have told me this is the best time to add a new fluffbutt to the family. 
2) Fendi is extremely friendly, fearless yet submissive dog. She has the personality that would get along wonders with another dog. (She went to daycare every week when she was a puppy, so she's very well-socialized.) 
3) Who wouldn't love another one? Those tiny little maltese babies waddling around with their cute stubby feet, teddy bear faces, and curly tails? Who can resist?

But here were some ultimate reasons why I didn't:
1) Fendi was EXTREMELY difficult to potty train. She's 1 1/2 years old now, and even though she's now 100% trained, it was a LONG journey to get here! I can't imagine starting ALL OVER AGAIN. 
2) Twice the work. Between baths, blowdrying, grooming, playing, training--I don't know how I could possibly work and go to school at the same time. 
3)The expenses.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'm just curious because I'm sure many of us deep down have thought about it at one time or another. But what ultimately made you say, no or not now?[/B]


I think 3 major reasons: (1) I have two young skin kids. Although I wouldn't say I'm necessarily "busy" (I'm a stay at home mom) I do have a lot of responsibilities. Another pup is a big responsibility in addition to what I already have. (2) My house is tiny. I know malts are tiny but I already feel claustraphobic here (3) Added expenses like vet, food, etc. It does add to your budget and we can't take on any additional expenses right now. My hubby hasn't had a raise in over 3 years and if I want to continue to stay home with the kids we can't afford too many "luxuries" at this time.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, initially, the only reason i waited to get another malt was due to SPACE in my old rental. then when massimo was about a year old, he had his first seizure and we decided the stress of another would be too much on him.... after him being on medication for years, he did relatively well with other animals. the only thing that did keep me from adding another after that was finding a breeder. i wanted to make sure i got exactly what i wanted, even if it meant waiting years. i waited, found chalet de maltese, and indeed, got exactly what i was looking for! thank you susie. 

my husband is a pushover... i gets what i wants. lmao.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - NOTHING , I always do what I want anyway  I'm allowed as many as I like - Josh attempts a no now and again , he is always good for a laugh . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Chief Financial Officer said the same thing!

It is important for me to be able to give Lady or any future Maltese the best possible vet care and that can get really expensive. I spend thousands of dollars a year on Lady. I wouldn't be able to that with two.

I want to keep my furbabies as long as possible so I am a fanatic about regular routine care, dentals, etc. and all the extra testing that needs to be done as our Maltese age like regular eye exams, twice yearly bloodwork including thyroid panels, etc. I also want to know that I have the money set aside for emergencies that can so quickly run into the thousands it seems.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Well nothing kept me from getting 3 within 6 months time but now I am done and my family is complete  I had one only for 3 months and I do not regret my decisions- Shiloh loves having siblings.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

travel. i love to travel and i can't imagine having to leave one at home when i fly to visit friends/family. i don't do it often, but enough that it would make me sad. the buttercup is very nice to other dogs (except those whose names rhyme with "Little Blind Silly") and loves the company of them. but once mommy sits down, watch out, because that is BUTTERCUP'S LAP. 

she and i are two peas in a pod. i'm antisocial, and she forces me to be nice to people. 

maybe once i'm back on my financial feet, i'll consider a second one again. or not. it changes with the time of day LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I seriously thought about adding a pup to my pack a few months back. And would have done it, if I wasn't thrown back into reality unexpectedly. 

But my reasons now for *not* adding another pup are:

Tinker is like a little wild animal, he doesn't understand pack protocol, if a dog gets in his face he'll fight....not good.

It's very hard to hold three dogs in your lap at once, even though I do it regurarly, I doubt that I can hold four successfully. Any dog in my home knows they have status if they're in my lap... :smstarz: ...and I didn't start that rumor.

Last but not least, a very wise person said to me "do you really want to have four OLD dogs all at once?" WOW - very profound.

So, I'll wait. I'll know when the time is right.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Whats keeping me from getting another furbaby is my parents! :smmadder:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I seriously thought about adding a pup to my pack a few months back. And would have done it, if I wasn't thrown back into reality unexpectedly. 

But my reasons now for *not* adding another pup are:

Tinker is like a little wild animal, he doesn't understand pack protocol, if a dog gets in his face he'll fight....not good.

It's very hard to hold three dogs in your lap at once, even though I do it regurarly, I doubt that I can hold four successfully. Any dog in my home knows they have status if they're in my lap... :smstarz: ...and I didn't start that rumor.

Last but not least, a very wise person said to me "do you really want to have four OLD dogs all at once?" WOW - very profound.

So, I'll wait. I'll know when the time is right.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I finally got the okay from hubby a few months ago (as long as I pick a submissive pup that hopefully won't bark!) :biggrin: but truthfully Abbey is my biggest concern! I'm so afraid of upsetting her if I got another. I'm like a bride on her wedding night with cold feet! :smpullhair: One day I think it would be great & other days I hate to mess up what we have! :biggrin: 
I couldn't decide between a yorkie or another maltese but now have decided another maltese would be best!  
So, I'm looking around & if I see one that just steals my heart ( :wub: like Brooke's Louie!! :wub: ) then I'll definately get another! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Gene is our Chief Financial Officer and though at times he says it is a money thing it comes right down to being concerned that Princess Amazing Gracie at 19.5 months old would be too jealous to have a new sibling. I keep trying to tell him she really wants one but he doesn't seem to believe me. I did get a glimmer of hope the other day when he asked what I would name another one, unfortunately after bouncing names off him for a couple hours he want back to his stand by of she won't like it. :smcry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Why not? I like sleeping with my husband. We already have two dogs and Angel that sleep with us, and occassionally the lab will sneak up on the bed also. Doesn't leave much room for humans, especially since at least two of the three have to sleep sideways on the bed. Any more dogs on the bed and hubby would have to find the spare bed.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I definately plan on getting a little sister for Perri...someday! I'm young and need to be more settled in my life first though, and need time to save up the $2500 that girls from the top breeders cost. So it won't be anytime in the near future, but I can dream...I already have a name picked out and everything LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Our city ordinance allows a maximum of 3 dogs so we're at our maximum with a 4 yr. old Westie, a 4 yr. old Cairn and a 6 month old Maltese. Otherwise, I'd have more!


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Same way here exactly precious prince. money is also a big factor for me right now. also skye is still young so I cant add a malt right now i need to work with him and get him FULLY trained before we get a malt. Also just not knowing where i'll be in a year or two wehn I move out. I need to just sort some more stuff out first. Even though I REALLY want a malt right now it will have to wait till I know i can give it the best care ever!

Also me getting a car comes first before another dog...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm another one that loves travelling. It hard enough leaving Bogie. I've been lucky so far to have friends that will watch Bogie, but adding another pup would limit my options. Kennels are out of the question. The expense of another Malt is also a consideration. I will get another malt, but the time is just not right now.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 4 I think my HOA only allows 3 :brownbag: :brownbag: but they are so little that Mia & Peanut count as 1! My lap isn't big enough and I haven't won the lotto yet! If I had the space and the finances to do so I would have 2 or 3 more!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

My desire to have a skin kid is probably biggest reason keeping us from getting another dog. Now that we can finally afford another puppy, I don't think it would be a good time at all. Plus, since my husband is the primary caretaker of our only dog right now, I'd feel bad getting another one and making him take care of 2 dogs, lol.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I was thinking that if my fiance and I got another Malt before we had kids it would be a good thing because Maggie would get used to sharing us and hopefully have a buddy. I know that that was part of my thinking and some other people that I have talked to. Who knows???


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

before it was deuci's patella surgery... now since that is over with, nothing really is stopping us from adding on a 4th baby... my family and boyfriend adores the furkids and loves having them around.  maybe soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> That's easy. Bonnie is 6 1/2, has been an only child way too long. Any thought I might have had of adding another flew out the window when Gena and Kosmo visited. Bonnie was a terror to poor Kosmo. Very territorial.
> 
> That, and we have a tiny apartment. And, another reason - I like bringing Bonnie out with me on errands and to cafes during the summer. I wouldn't be able to bring two. So, I'll stick with one for now.[/B]


 My reasons I almost identical to Linda's. Shotzi has been an only child all her life and doesn't tolerate other dogs in our home most of the time. There are a couple dogs that she tolerates but I have no idea why. :blink: I take Shotzi almost everywhere and two would definitely make that more difficult. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

1.) I already have three dogs and I couldn't imagine having another! The two Beagles are A LOT of work and I don't want the stress of adding a puppy. 

2.) Money is the biggest factor--there is the initial cost of the pup and then the spay/neuter and then the continued vet care. It adds up quickly! 

3.) We have a small house and there just isn't enough room. 

4.) I worry how Toby would react to a new dog; I don't think he would like it and it isn't fair to him. (This reason ties for first along with the money factor) 

5.) We are at the end stages of the remodel and I don't want to clean up pee-pee on the new floors.

(However, I have checked with our local city ordinance and they say we can have up to five dogs...  )


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When we got Missy, I actually thought about getting two , a boy and a girl and call them "mister" and 'missy'. however the time of year and potty training etc I decided I'd just get one ( Missy) and then maybe the next year get another. Well, we just didn't get around to searching..then before we knew it Missy's health issues cropped up and continued to crop up and we simply felt couldn't do it. Missy needed our full attention and financial resources.Also, as time went on we could see Missy was not a 'dog-person'.. she only liked the neighbors dog who did come daily for a visit but 'Charlie' was the only one I ever saw her even tolerate. Missy absolutely needed to be an 'only child' and was till she passed.

Then we got Naddie..Naddie had a lot of 'issues' that had to be dealt with before any consideration to another could be made. In her case, however, I could see she loved other dogs. Any she came in contact with, large or small, she was so happy and excited to be in their company. Once we got her issues dealt with I started to keep my eyes opened for another. ( I wanted another rescue) and the couple I did inquire about didn't work out. 

I believe that all my dogs were 'sent' to me and were/are our 'meant to be' pooches. Then, out of the blue comes the news of little Quincy needing a home. At first, due to recent illnesses and ultimate deaths of my two sisters and my life seeming to be turned upside down I felt it wasn't a good time to take another. BUT! he kept 'tugging' at my heart... having learned his personality seemed so much like Naddie so felt that part would be a good match, and feeling so sad for his Mom worrying what would become of him... I felt I just HAD to take him. I truly feel he was our 'meant to be" after all and the reason the others had 'fallen thru'. If we HAD gotten one of the others we really could not have taken Quincy. We know too well the financial responsibility than can happen. I will be retiring before long and two is the limit we can realistically handle. As it turned out Quincy is PERFECT! both for our lifestyle and for Naddie's companion. I couldn't have asked for thing to work out better.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> Well-for me....we're planning on maybe starting a family relatively soon so I didn't think now would be a good time-although I'd sure LOVE, LOVE, LOVE another fluff! :wub: :wub:[/B]


My town only allows two dogs per household.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493680
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?? In the Boston area?? I've never heard of such a thing! You have to PM me and tell me again what town you're in...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I finally got the okay from hubby a few months ago (as long as I pick a submissive pup that hopefully won't bark!) :biggrin: but truthfully Abbey is my biggest concern! I'm so afraid of upsetting her if I got another. I'm like a bride on her wedding night with cold feet! :smpullhair: One day I think it would be great & other days I hate to mess up what we have! :biggrin:
> I couldn't decide between a yorkie or another maltese but now have decided another maltese would be best!
> So, I'm looking around & if I see one that just steals my heart ( :wub: like Brooke's Louie!! :wub: ) then I'll definately get another! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


I had the same mixed emotions Bonnie, but the second Louis walked into our house they disappeared!! Although, I must warn you, when we had our first yorkie almost 5 years ago, and we got him Haley 6 mos. later, he went into panic mode and put all of his toys on the couch. We freaked out and almost considered bringing her back to the breeder the first night. Well, luckily we held out and they shortly became friends. It made it SOOO much easier to leave the house and when you wake up every morning and watch all the fur babies playing, its an amazing feeling. They also entertain each other and I think they enjoy having that type of dog interaction.

Anyways, about the mixed emotions....it wasn't until I "saw" the right puppy that I didn't have those, so I know you have all the time in the world and when its right, you will know  And, btw, I am so glad we got Louis at 6 months rather than 12 weeks. It may have taken him slightly longer to adjust, but he was pretty much potty trained, completely socialized, and SOOO much easier!! He actually doesn't bark LOL.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I seriously thought about adding a pup to my pack a few months back. And would have done it, if I wasn't thrown back into reality unexpectedly.
> 
> But my reasons now for *not* adding another pup are:
> 
> ...


Ha, that was part of the reason that we got a 4th. God willing all of mine live a full life, we will have 3 dying around the same time as they are all within a year of the same age!!

We figure Louis is 4 years younger than the others, so we will still hopefully have some sanity.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493987
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to send you a pm, let me know if you get it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Everyone has mentioned some great reasons for not getting one.

I think My Top 2 are:

1 - Money
2 - Dog Age - The boys are young and I would like them to be distanced from the next Maltese by 4/5 years - this way I don't have a house full of old dogs. (too sad!) - 

My third and at times unrealistic reason due cost & to living in the middle of NO WHERE:
3. I would like my next Maltese - to be a show Maltese - I'm not sure about breeding, but I am sure that I want to show. I think since I'm not sure about breeding - that maybe I should start with a boy to show - but I don't know - I'd have to get a mentor, etc. This is a long range goal.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the fear of having several old dogs at the same time is not them dying around the same time, but affording those senior vet bills. Between all twelve year old Lady's medications and vet bills, she costs me about $5,000 a year. Could you imagine that with two or three dogs? That's "after tax" money, too. :w00t:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Our poodle is old and has some health problems and I am waiting for him to pass (hopefully not too soon!) and then I am going to find a new friend for Wolfie.

Either a miniature poodle like the one we have now or a maltese.

I love both breeds and they get along well together.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would have to say that the main reason i can not get a 3rd malt is the concern to finally afford to move out of my parents house... i want to be independant sometime soon... so it wouldnt be a good idea to add a new pup to the mix.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

i do want another one, and (im looking for anyone interested in breeding there girl) were moving soon, and i think ryder needs a friend because he wont have my grandparents dogs to keep him compnay when im gone anymore...

my fiance loves our baby, and hes told me i can have another one as long as he doesnt have to buy it this time. LOL

so if anyone knows anybody in southern california interested in breeding, let me know =]

thankyou

<3

Sarah & Ryder


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

We almost got two when we got Jasmyne. When we found out she was blind, we thought she'd need another doggie to help her but after talking to the vet, she advised us that Jaz would do better on her own and not be dependent on her brother. If something happened to him later, she would be 'lost'. So she's an only child. You wouldn't know she was blind if you saw her rip roaring through my house! :w00t: I think about getting another one from time to time, always looking at the rescues, but something just stops me...so I guess now isn't the right time.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I want another so badly, but I can't right now. We have a Cairn (Dixie) and Coco. I need to wait until Dixie goes to her due reward, and knowing Dixie as I do, I'm not sure what her due reward will be. :biggrin: We love to travel, and we've not been able to go much since we got Coco. Dixie doesn't mind going to the kennel, but I've never left Coco except once with a neighbor when we went on cruise which was planned before I got her. I keep thinking that if I had two Maltese that they could be together when I leave, but I can't fly back and forth from Florida to Texas with two by myself. Until hubby retires next year, we will only have one Maltese. :smcry:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy............yep, she is a true spoiled <strike>BRAT</strike> I mean Maltese and she would absolutely HATE a baby sister.

*Dat are wight mommy. I are de only baby girl awound here. Daddy, pwease don't let mommy forget dat we don't want no dumb ole babies awound here. ~Sassy*


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

My only reason is there is not enough room. I currently share a house with 5 other people,but if I ever am able to get my own home,I would not hesitate to get another.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I have 3 dogs already, if we werent renting, and had a much bigger house, then I would most surely have more. Although with 3 I think I am meant to have a kennel licence, I must look into that...cant have myself getting into trouble. :shocked:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've thought about getting a second Malt, and I'm often tempted, but I've decided against it (at least for now).

If I want to travel with Haiku I'd want her to be in the cabin of the plane with me, and they won't allow you to travel with more than one dog.
Also, when I go on vacation, my parents eagerly volunteer to babysit Haiku (they're constantly wanting her to spend time with them), but I think that two dogs might be a bit much.
Haiku is VERY possessive of my lap. It's impossible to sit down without her claiming that territory.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am always holding BOTH Zoe and Bella - don't know how I would hold three! 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

